# OEM Firestones wore out at 14k miles.



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Not sure how you wore them out in 14k miles, I still have one of my original OEM Firestones from when I bought my car in December of 2010 with 57k miles on it. But you checkout tirerack.com they have a pretty large selection for decently cheap prices.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll need new tires by 25-30k

I'm going with Continental PureContact. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Interesting. I had a set of Firestone tires wear out at 6,000 miles and never bought another Firestone. I thought Continentals were OEM on the Cruze. Maybe they changed. I recently put a set of Continental Extreme Contact DWS tires on our P5. Only got a couple of thousand miles on them, but they are quiet, good in the wet, but we'll see about snow later this year. The DWS stands for Dry Wet Snow. The UTOG rating is 540 A A. I paid $105 apiece for 195/50ZR16 tires including mounting, balancing, disposal, and new valves. Price is a pretty good indicator of quality. I bought a set of the cheapest tires I could get to get me by for a year till trade in and they were not good and were very hard to balance.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Drewsiph87 said:


> Not sure how you wore them out in 14k miles, I still have one of my original OEM Firestones from when I bought my car in December of 2010 with 57k miles on it. But you checkout tirerack.com they have a pretty large selection for decently cheap prices.


I had mine until 30K. Not many people keep their stock OEM tires but i know there are lots deals with actual Firestones from Tires, Auto Repair & Maintenance | Tires Plus Total Car Care. they typically do a buy 3 get one free esp on the FR710. You can get a good deal on those if you can wait until they come on special again. I don't see how you wore out tires in 14000 miles(are you seeing wear indicators coming thru) The non OEM(bought from tiresplus or anywhere) tires have more tread(9/32 vs 5/32) than the OEM tires from the factory. and you get free tire maintenance with it like rotations etc.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I thought Continentals were OEM on the Cruze. Maybe they changed...


 Continentals are OEM only on the 17" non-Eco models (2012-current 2LT models and on). All of the 16" wheels (LS, 1LT, 2011 2LT without optional upgrade) run on Firestone FR710s. My FR710s are just rolling over 47,000 and still have 6/32 left.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I put 70k on my OEM Firestones. Just put a set of Michelin Defenders on it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Lots of turns, lots of roads made with sharp rock, and lots of aggressive driving? That will do it. 

Hankook H727's get good reviews.


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

98sonoma said:


> I put 70k on my OEM Firestones. Just put a set of Michelin Defenders on it.



Great choice of tire. 80,000 to 90,000 mile warranty depending on size through Michelin. They're the tire I suggest most to customers looking for a good tire. They don't perform exceptionally in any one category but when you look at them across the board they're a phenomenal tire. 

They're also the least problematic tire we see. I've yet to see a customer return with a complaint about the tire.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I replaced mine at roughly 25,000-30,000 miles, but that was because I bought new rims, and needed new tires to fit them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Penguin LS's OEM Firestones lasted less than 20,000 miles. All four tires were down to 3/32". Going into winter that was too low.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Lots of turns, lots of roads made with sharp rock, and lots of aggressive driving? That will do it.
> 
> Hankook H727's get good reviews.


Yep, all the above for me.

Are Cooper tires any good?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Pete in PA said:


> Yep, all the above for me.
> 
> Are Cooper tires any good?


They have been good for many years. Better hurry and buy them before Apollo Tire (India) buys them out.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

PanJet said:


> Continentals are OEM only on the 17" non-Eco models (2012-current 2LT models and on). All of the 16" wheels (LS, 1LT, 2011 2LT without optional upgrade) run on Firestone FR710s. My FR710s are just rolling over 47,000 and still have 6/32 left.


Ah That 'splains it. I was only looking at 2LT RS when I was in the market.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Lots of turns, lots of roads made with sharp rock, and lots of aggressive driving? That will do it.
> 
> Hankook H727's get good reviews.


They DO have good ratings.....4 on the way from Discount Tire Direct. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Matt V (May 4, 2011)

I am replacing my stock Firestone FR710's this week, I have just over 77k on them....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Matt V said:


> I am replacing my stock Firestone FR710's this week, I have just over 77k on them....


Wow!

I think my replacement (non-OEM) FR710 might make it that long. It seemed to have deeper tread and a different rating on the side of the tire.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

If you don't want to stick with the Low Rolling Resistance, the Kumho Solus KR21 is an 85,000 mile tire that is very inexpensive, yet performs quite well. 

When my OEM Goodyears are done on my Diesel, I'm thinking Pirelli Cinturato P7 or Continental PureContact EcoPlus for the next set.


----------

